# Resurrection of posts?



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

How come there's so many zombie threads lately?
I've been reading through threads and then realising they were started years ago. I've even gone and replied to some before I realise.
They have been highly interesting as they were long before I joined, but I bet it's annoying the hell out of "older" members?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Pugwash69 said:


> How come there's so many zombie threads lately?
> I've been reading through threads and then realising they were started years ago. I've even gone and replied to some before I realise.
> They have been highly interesting as they were long before I joined, but I bet it's annoying the hell out of "older" members?


Does not annoy me mate , not at all , I love it , seeing all the old names. , and interesting posts , not like now when even I as a mere 4 yrs , can see a big difference in the forum ,, apart from the " off topic " it is full of mostly shit now !!!! It is nice to see some old faces popping up now and then .....


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a lot better to see an old thread than seeing a new post about the same old 'What wheels / spacers / tyres / pants do I need?'

At least someone has used the search function. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nilesong said:


> It's a lot better to see an old thread than seeing a new post about the same old 'What wheels / spacers / tyres / pants do I need?'
> 
> At least someone has used the search function. :wink:


Massive plus one on that. Old threads with substance over new shite any day


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

i agree roddy.mk 1 section lasts about 5 mins before i end up in these sections.much more interesting and slightly addictive following the intellectual banter and tantrums here.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

c15 ttt said:


> i agree roddy.mk 1 section lasts about 5 mins before i end up in these sections.much more interesting and slightly addictive following the intellectual banter and tantrums here.


surely not lol


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

yes gazzer.its true and youre one of the culprits.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

c15 ttt said:


> yes gazzer.its true and youre one of the culprits.


The main culprit I may add :lol: My missius thinks he is a bad influence on me - she is right! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

roddy said:


> It is nice to see some old faces popping up now and then .....


Agree fully. Good to read stuff from times when TTF was the new kid on the block


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Old posts are interesting - lest we forget :wink:

One of my favourites is the plumbing keyhole one :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

BrianR said:


> c15 ttt said:
> 
> 
> > yes gazzer.its true and youre one of the culprits.
> ...


your missus is a sesible girl then Brian............wtf happened to you lol


----------

